# Speaker Sizes for a 98 Sentra



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I did a search but didnt find anything that really helped me. I need to knwo the sizes of all the speakers in a 1998 Sentra.

Thanks Alot,
Paul


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

search crutchfield.com it should tell you on there. if its the same as my '97 its 6 3/4 front and rear


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

6 3/4 and 6 1/2 would both work


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 6 1/2's in my 200


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u could go bigger, but u would have to do some customizing......which is probably worth it if u want to have more lively music without adding subs


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

61/2's in a 95. i assume its the same for all b-14s.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *61/2's in a 95. i assume its the same for all b-14s. *


yup


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

check the mounting depth too...you don't want the tweeters to stick out too much, otherwise you'll have a hard time puttin the grille back on.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks alot guys


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *yup *


nope... 98's feature 6 3/4 front and back... 6 1/2s will work with a little tweaking, but if you can get the 3/4s do it...


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i got 6 1/2s in my 95 sentra


----------

